

What if PageRank didn’t exist? - pixcavator
http://inperc.com/blog2/2011/08/28/what-if-pagerank-didnt-exist/

======
unconed
The guy seems to be thinking too much like a mathematician. The whole purpose
of PageRank is not to calculate a perfect mathematical score based on graph
topology, it's to model the likely behavior of people surfing the web. Links
in the graph represents the flow of attention from one page to the next.

Most of the time people will follow links. But they'll also close pages and
open new ones from bookmarks, search engines or memory.

As such, the fact that the PageRank graph is not completely connected doesn't
matter, because it's already a subset of the "true" page-to-page graph anyway.

The regularization isn't just a hack to make the numbers work, it also models
the uncertainty in user behavior.

------
LukeShu
Interesting article, except for the fact that you can't read any of the
formulas because his LaTeX plugin is broken.

------
Kwpolska
Nothing would change. Seriously, who cares about PageRank?

